# This Scares And Amazes Me At The Same Time



## Stroodlepuff (6/8/14)

Slinky Dance

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Slinky Dance


 
Thats freaky !!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/8/14)

I wanna know how he does it though! Its amazing  Freaky but amazing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I wanna know how he does it though! Its amazing  Freaky but amazing


 
Me too!! How does he get the slinky to retract? and bend like that !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (6/8/14)

he is using physics  then ends are weighted and if you look close you can see he grabs the arm near the arm pit and gives it a sharp tug  
The arm comes flying at him 
This is an awesome suit lol I want one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

MarkK said:


> he is using physics  then ends are weighted and if you look close you can see he grabs the arm near the arm pit and gives it a sharp tug
> The arm comes flying at him
> This is an awesome suit lol I want one



Thank you for explaining @MarkK

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

